# New Ford face lift & Whelen LED / Strobes



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

BlueLineEnt. Installed new '07 style head lights, tail lights and a grille on my '99 F-350. 
He also installed a new permanent mount Whelen amber LED Responder LP mini light bar and 6 head 90 watt hide-a-way kit and interior switch panel. I also got a new Whelen amber Dual Talon LED windshield light

2 strobes in front
4 strobes in rear

switch 1 - mini bar
switch 2 - front strobes
switch 3 - rear strobes
switch 4 - empty
switch 5 - momentary flash pattern for HAW strobes
switch 6 - momentary flash pattern for mini bar

These lights are so bright they can be blinding at night! The Responder LP is a phenomenal light bar. Its extremely bright and i can see the flashes reflecting of road signs that are 1000 ft. at least from me. Havent really measured the distance but its far.Its got around 20 - 30 flash patterns and rotator patterns.

Thanks Matt ( Blue Line Enterprises) for the top notch installation. I had the lights going for over 14 hours yesterday plowing.

Pics...


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Nice truck..........


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

__________________________________________________


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

______________________________________________________________________


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

More pics later...


----------



## Lawn Enforcer (Mar 20, 2006)

Looks great! How much did the whole project cost?


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice! (and nice job Matt!)


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Shoot me a P.M. on the cost if you don't want to post it up here I would like to do that to on my 99. Grill on ebay is around 400 and I havent found lights yet


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

you finally got it whelen Awesome!!!!!!!! love the face lifted man


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Nice setup but a lil video would be awesome!!!!!


----------



## Tuxx (Sep 11, 2007)

Looks good with the old style bumper,all you need now is 08 trailer mirrors.


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

Thats one sweet ride nice upgrades only one thing to say http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fsmileys.smileycentral.com%252Fcat%252FF%252Ftransport.swf%253Fcode%253DF%252F1%252F400%2526partner%253DZSzeb110%255FZNxmk788MSUS/transport.swf


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

love the truck and love the lights looks good


----------



## RhinoL&L (Jan 2, 2007)

that looks really good. a big change from your old setup. lights look good!


----------



## qualitylawncare (Jan 16, 2004)

Tuxx;488068 said:


> Looks good with the old style bumper,all you need now is 08 trailer mirrors.


Even the older telescoping mirrors would help. I have 3 trucks left with the same style mirrors TLC's got, and we will be changing them over in the spring. Visibility is 100% better with the telescoping.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

I should do that to mine! The new grilles look neat! Are those HID headlights? ( high intensity discharge) Now all you need are trailer towing mirrors to make it look extra wide!!!


----------



## Ford-101 (Nov 9, 2007)

Truck looks great ....... I have a 06 f-350 I like the old style bumper better with that front end ........ 

P.S. more strobes the better


----------



## TurbDies2500 (Oct 15, 2007)

Looking good. I like the facelift. What whelen strobe power supply are you using?


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

He's right about that lightbar....I bought one also and have tried it out and wow...very bright! I have a Talon in R/B also and its amazing! Awesome truck!:salute:


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Looks good, strobes look nice and bright


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Looks great!!!!


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Like the face lift, now just add these


----------



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)

Looks good, I had dash/window strobe in one of my trucks last year and it gets kind of annoying after awhile it flashing back in..


----------



## PORTER 05 (Dec 28, 2005)

ya would also like ti know how much that cost , that would make alot of the older trucks look really nice and new!


----------



## the_mayor (Dec 30, 2006)

I just did the same to my 99. The grille was $300, and the headlights were $85. Both on ebay.


----------



## PORTER 05 (Dec 28, 2005)

how did you get the plow conections throught those little mesh holes, i cant see them anywhere


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Your "face lift" turned out great. I think it was well worth whatever it cost you. Makes it look like a new truck.


----------



## the_mayor (Dec 30, 2006)

PORTER 05;488651 said:


> how did you get the plow conections throught those little mesh holes, i cant see them anywhere


If you go back and look at the picture where the front end is apart, you can see he runs the wires through the bumper next to the lic. plate.


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

the_mayor;488592 said:


> I just did the same to my 99. The grille was $300, and the headlights were $85. Both on ebay.


you guys are crazy for paying that much for a grill...i can get them for $125..if anyone wants one let me know...and yes its the chrome one..


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

___________________________________________________________________________


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

TLC Snow Div.;488707 said:


> ___________________________________________________________________________


The front looks 100% better now...Do you mind if i ask how much you paid for the Hide-A-Way strobes and the controler and what model it is?


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

First pic is from plowing on Monday. Got stuck for the first time this year too ( last 2 pics) almost got stuck 2 more times and almost hit a car and also missed hitting a stop sign and off the road. Yeah the weather and roads were horrible around here. I got the truck out by myself in about 15 or 20 minutes!


----------



## Idealtim (Jan 15, 2006)

Makes it look like a whole new truck, matching chrome mirrors would look even better.


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the comments and questions so far.

Those are not HID headlights but i do have some after market white bulbs that will fit or i might do an HID kit later. I will be replacing the current mirrors with the telescoping ones with crome covers. The '08 mirrors are more $$$ than i want to pay i think. I will get a video soon hopefully.

I think the truck does look better but my bumper is a little bit bent down on the right side so the gap between the lights is bigger than on the left but its not really noticeable. 
The Talon LED doesn't flash back at all because it has a large shield around it unlike some of the other dash lights on the market.

Most of the work was spent changing the front-end which require alot of cutting with a Dremel tool to make everything fit. You have to cut alot of plastic on the header panel to make the headlights fit in but once it's all cut right they fit well.

All this stuff cost alot of $$$. Its was not a cheap project but i've been planning to do it for a while and the results were great.

_________________________________________________

Light bar ~ $300. Sirrennet.com ( got a free duffel bag w/ it too! )
Talon ~ 200 Oslights.com
Grille ( pre- cut to fit old style bumper) = $300 outrageous price i thought for a piece of plastic that wasn't really clean. Ebay
Headlights = $185. Ebay
Taillghts ~ $30. Ebay
Wire harness for new headlights ~ $65. puredieselpower.com
Clips and washers for new headlights = $15. puredieselpower.com 


I'm pretty sure the complete installation for all 6 90watt HAW's including all parts & materials was $500. Then there was the cost to do the front end, light bar and switch panel.

Puredieselpower.com has specific directions on how to change the front end to a '05 - '07. You can buy a new header panel too if you don't want to do all the cutting.

------------------------------
02DURAMAX

Is the $125 grille precut to fit the old style bumper. That was basically the only part that i was "on the fence" so to speak about getting because it was so expensive and then when i got it it was kind of dirty i guess because they had to do the cutting and stuff to it.

-----------------------------
the-mayor

how did you find the headlights for only $85. I paid about $185 for the set.

I wanted to get the HARLEY blacked out headlights but decided to save some $$$ and stay original.

I still want more LED's! LOL .... you can never have to many.


----------



## the_mayor (Dec 30, 2006)

TLC Snow Div.;488742 said:


> Thanks everyone for the comments and questions so far.
> 
> Those are not HID headlights but i do have some after market white bulbs that will fit or i might do an HID kit later. I will be replacing the current mirrors with the telescoping ones with crome covers. The '08 mirrors are more $$$ than i want to pay i think. I will get a video soon hopefully.
> 
> ...


Oh, you bought stock 07' headlights and modified the truck to make them fit. It's too late now ,but i got 07' lights from ebay that are modified to fit the truck. $85.00 plug and play. 10min. to install. I agree the grille is expensive, but you can get some $ back by selling your old grille and headlights for like a hundred or so.


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

the_mayor;488801 said:


> Oh, you bought stock 07' headlights and modified the truck to make them fit. It's too late now ,but i got 07' lights from ebay that are modified to fit the truck. $85.00 plug and play. 10min. to install. I agree the grille is expensive, but you can get some $ back by selling your old grille and headlights for like a hundred or so.


Do you have any pictures or links? I'm just curious to see what exactly they are because i looked all over for what i was getting.


----------



## the_mayor (Dec 30, 2006)

let me research that. I'll get back to you


----------



## the_mayor (Dec 30, 2006)

I didn't find the same seller I got mine from, but if you do a search for "99 ford f-250 headlights" you'll see around 400 or so matches. Look for the ones that say plug and play. Those are the ones that are already modified to fit the '99 thru 04' trucks. Hope that helped. Now that I went back and looked, I already want the projector led ones....crap


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

Scottscape;488525 said:


> Looks good, I had dash/window strobe in one of my trucks last year and it gets kind of annoying after awhile it flashing back in..


yah i was gonna try the stealth mode this year went to salt the first night .. and turn em on .... talkin about disco room ... LOL ... to much flash back especially with amber ..... took em all out .. put my whelen patriot back on and kept the undercover strobes ..

TLC --- sharp truck .. good luck with it this year ...


----------



## SuperDuty (Jan 25, 2006)

I have the same Talon from Matt also, and love it. No flash back at all!! I too was thinking of going with the newer grille for my 99 but was reserching cost and found that, it could be like TLC Snow Div said, a little costly! One more storm and I may change my mind and pay another visit to [email protected] Blueline Ent!!!

Truck looks GREAT!!!!!


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

*leds*

you should put two lin4's or lin6's in the grill


----------



## rjfetz1 (Dec 2, 2006)

nice face lift, like the led's - I know those strobes can be bright and reflect off the snow.


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

Fiafighterdude;488956 said:


> you should put two lin4's or lin6's in the grill


I was going to do that in the beginning but since i had the Talon i decided to wait and save some money. I may do that in the future because i have an extra switch available in the cab.


----------



## M&P (Dec 28, 2007)

that looks sweet man


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice upgrade! What did the chrome grill cost you and where did you get it from? Didn't you have an ez dump in that truck???


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Not bad...for a ford! j/k looks pretty good!


----------



## Boycea (Sep 26, 2003)

Big improvement, I love it...Now just get a couple of the newer style badges for the side of the truck that say F350, and diesel


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

J&R Landscaping;489403 said:


> Nice upgrade! What did the chrome grill cost you and where did you get it from? Didn't you have an ez dump in that truck???


I got it off ebay and it was $300 bucks. I still have the ez dump but i took it out for the winter.


mkwl;489478 said:


> Not bad...for a ford! j/k looks pretty good!


Your truck is nice too.


Boycea;489520 said:


> Big improvement, I love it...Now just get a couple of the newer style badges for the side of the truck that say F350, and diesel


I might get those newer crome badges but i've seen the black lettering peel off on some trucks.


----------



## blm86 (Nov 7, 2007)

everything looks great. that probably is the best upgrade that you can do to that style ford.


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

Truck looks great! The face lift definately makes a difference! I did mine and love it!!! For the emblems go to www.billetbadges.com they make them out of billet aluminum and they are sweet! I think they run about 40 a piece as opposed to the ford ones at 26 a piece, but you cant beat them..I am going to be ordering a new set here shortly...
Mike


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

Post a pic of what it looked like before.


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

M&M Services;490340 said:


> Truck looks great! The face lift definately makes a difference! I did mine and love it!!! For the emblems go to www.billetbadges.com they make them out of billet aluminum and they are sweet! I think they run about 40 a piece as opposed to the ford ones at 26 a piece, but you cant beat them..I am going to be ordering a new set here shortly...
> Mike


I love crome and i'm gonna add more soon. I've always liked your truck. Its wicked sick looking. I was thinking of doing the Harley lights too.


G.M.Landscaping;490385 said:


> Post a pic of what it looked like before.


Thanks for reminding me i meant to do that. Here's one.


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

Here are some better before pics from the summer: I wish it was that clean now


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

Everything looks great except the door edge guard on the sides of the hood.


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

G.M.Landscaping;490522 said:


> Everything looks great except the door edge guard on the sides of the hood.


Yeah i had some extra so i put it there LOL. its kinda tacky.


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

Who's the other Ford in the avater?


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

G.M.Landscaping;490536 said:


> Who's the other Ford in the avater?


That is my Dad's F-250.http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=55580


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

thank you for the compliments! The harley lights are nice... Now I am looking into building my own backrack with a mini edge on it...but your truck really looks good! Black is one of the best colors...


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

truck looks great, but you need to lose all the little chrome striping, it looks horrible, lol

Also what did you do with you're old light bar??


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

I like the chrome..............


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

M&M Services;490813 said:


> thank you for the compliments! The harley lights are nice... Now I am looking into building my own backrack with a mini edge on it...but your truck really looks good! Black is one of the best colors...


Black is nice until it gets dirty then its well ok.


THEGOLDPRO;491057 said:


> truck looks great, but you need to lose all the little chrome striping, it looks horrible, lol
> 
> Also what did you do with you're old light bar??


The crome on the door edge protects it but i'll take it off the hood. I still have the Whelen mini edge but its no longer working and broken.


EGLC;491076 said:


> I like the chrome..............


Crome is like drugs, its addictive. not that i do drugs... just making a point


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

Here it is after doing some plowing this morning...


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

any idea what wrong with the whelen edge??


----------



## Duncan90si (Feb 16, 2007)

I personally like your truck better now than your dad's 08. (it is your dad's right?)


----------



## the_mayor (Dec 30, 2006)

Hey TLC, just wanted to show you I did the same thing you did. And we both have that stupid dent in the bumper. That's next on my list. Brand new in the box under a hundred on ebay.


----------



## csx5197 (Sep 26, 2006)

You really need to get a video up! The pictures of your light don't do enough justice. We're picture and now video junkies. Please....


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

THEGOLDPRO;491120 said:


> any idea what wrong with the whelen edge??


The power supply might be junk


Duncan90si;491143 said:


> I personally like your truck better now than your dad's 08. (it is your dad's right?)


Ya, i see what you mean. Thanks. Yes that is my father's truck.


the_mayor;491150 said:


> Hey TLC, just wanted to show you I did the same thing you did. And we both have that stupid dent in the bumper. That's next on my list. Brand new in the box under a hundred on ebay.


Yeah i did have a small dent but its not really noticeable. I will swap out the bumper sometime most likely but i just would want to do it and then have something happen to right after. Your truck looks great. I saw someone locally who had a very similar truck with the newer grille like yours.


csx5197;491244 said:


> You really need to get a video up! The pictures of your light don't do enough justice. We're picture and now video junkies. Please....


Yes i know i will do it. Hopefully this weekend. I would have done it during Monday's storm but it was to hectic and busy. Your right, pics don't give the real effect.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

hmmm interested in selling the mini edge?


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

THEGOLDPRO;491422 said:


> hmmm interested in selling the mini edge?


You are the 3rd person who is interested in it. How much do you want to give for it? No else has offered anything specific.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

i dunno anyhere from 75-100bucks?? i'd have to track down a power supply assuming thats the problem with it.


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

THEGOLDPRO;491460 said:


> i dunno anywhere from 75-100bucks?? i'd have to track down a power supply assuming thats the problem with it.


That'd be fine. I would need to check with the other 2 guys first since they did ask before you. If you got $275 - $300 you could get a really nice NEW Whelen responder lp LED like i got to replace the mini edge. IT would definitly last much longer and is brighter plus uses less power. Just a suggestion.

Keep in touch.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

TLC Snow Div.;491472 said:


> That'd be fine. I would need to check with the other 2 guys first since they did ask before you. If you got $275 - $300 you could get a really nice NEW Whelen responder lp LED like i got to replace the mini edge. IT would definitly last much longer and is brighter plus uses less power. Just a suggestion.
> 
> Keep in touch.


hmmm ill ask my brother hes the one looking for one, but you figure its the power supply thats shot or what??

also what is the exact modle of the lightbar so i can try and find a power supply??


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

THEGOLDPRO;491487 said:


> hmmm ill ask my brother hes the one looking for one, but you figure its the power supply thats shot or what??
> 
> also what is the exact modle of the lightbar so i can try and find a power supply??


That's what i think it is. When i turn it on it starts flashing back and then quickly slow down to the point where it won't even flash.

Here are some pics i just took of it. It has magnetic mounts but they are old and this light should have a perm. mount to be safe because it has a high profile.

Looks like it is a Model 12


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

I took these pics today...


----------



## Oasis (Oct 28, 2007)

Ive been looking at those in dash strobes..... are they good? Do they distract the driver... like can you see them blinking while you are driving?

Thanks


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

Here is a preview of my truck. Taken this morning. I need to take a new video in better lighting.

Hopefully this works. Not sure if i uploaded it correctly.


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

Anybody see any videos?


----------



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

looks good


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

Are the vidoes working? I don't see anything


----------



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

one of them is.... shows the lights on the front of the truck


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

mike33087;493733 said:


> one of them is.... shows the lights on the front of the truck


Thanks man. I don't see any videos must be my pop up block or something wierd:angry: Does the video have text at the beginning and end?


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

I checked on another computer and the video works but its not embeded properly so it opens up a new window. Anybody know how the make the video play in the post without opening a new window? That video is terrible so i will definitly be making a new one.


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

Took this one of the rear strobes a few days ago...


I have no idea if this worked or not


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

I want some videos in the dark. I will take one of mine im sure it looks stupid since me and mike got the lightbar working.


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

Mysticlandscape;493786 said:


> I want some videos in the dark. I will take one of mine im sure it looks stupid since me and mike got the lightbar working.


Ya i gotta get some in the dark. Do these ones that i posted work?


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

TLC Snow Div.;493788 said:


> Ya i gotta get some in the dark. Do these ones that i posted work?


Yes they do


----------



## PORTER 05 (Dec 28, 2005)

those hide-o-ways look sweet on the tailights!--how much did that cost you?


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

PORTER 05;493839 said:


> those hide-o-ways look sweet on the tailights!--how much did that cost you?


You should see them in real life! Its diffucult to get the strobes on video because they flash so fast. I had alot done so its hard to pick things apart and give you a price for each thing i had done because they were all done at once.

4 90watt strobes in the rear. Both red tail lights and clear back up lights have them.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Looks GREAT!!


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

*2 New Videos!*

Took these tonight. First with the headlights off. Second with headlights on. Hope these work...


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Nice pictures and videos, It looks great! I really like the pictures of your truck snow covered and the lights on lol


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

I saw the first video of the front of the truck working yesteday morning but its not working now. Just for clarification, do you have the strobes in both your headlights and turns or just your turns? I know in PA its considered illegal to put them in your headlights because then your "impersinating an emergency veichle."


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

J&R Landscaping;495604 said:


> I saw the first video of the front of the truck working yesteday morning but its not working now. Just for clarification, do you have the strobes in both your headlights and turns or just your turns? I know in PA its considered illegal to put them in your headlights because then your "impersinating an emergency veichle."


I deleted one of the vids. Maybe i deleted the wrong one. Did you see the night videos?

I only have the strobes in the front turn signals.
The rear has them in the backup and red lights.


----------



## glockg23 (Jan 16, 2008)

http://s263.photobucket.com/flash/player.swf?file=http://vid263.photobucket.com/albums/ii122/TrudeauLandscapeCo89/DSCF9793.flv
the glare looks like flames cool effect

Copy and past this code to use in forums just change the file name and repaste for another video
(file name inside the below HTML code is this
http://vid263.photobucket.com/albums/ii122/TrudeauLandscapeCo89/DSCF9793.flv - the part to change)


```
[URL=http://s263.photobucket.com/flash/player.swf?file=http://vid263.photobucket.com/albums/ii122/TrudeauLandscapeCo89/DSCF9793.flv]http://s263.photobucket.com/flash/player.swf?file=http://vid263.photobucket.com/albums/ii122/TrudeauLandscapeCo89/DSCF9793.flv[/URL]
```


----------



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

WOW, I am seeing spots from the strobes!!!!!

Looks great!


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks for the comment and showing how to post it properly. I think i understand now.

Its tough getting clear video when its dark. I've watched it on several different computers and it looks better on some then on others.


----------



## PORTER 05 (Dec 28, 2005)

TLC can you give me the name and & number to the guy that put the 07 grille&lights on the truck, i want to give him a call and get an estimate on some stuff thanks!


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

PORTER 05;495868 said:


> TLC can you give me the name and & number to the guy that put the 07 grille&lights on the truck, i want to give him a call and get an estimate on some stuff thanks!


www.bluelineenterprises.com

All the info you will need.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

looks great but i think the 4 strobes in the back is alittle over kill, lol could have got away with just 2.


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Are you running single or dual batteries under the hood? What type optima or any other special high output batteries? Thats a lot of juice plus the plow, your heat.... thats a bit of load there.


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

LEDs take almost no power, and a 6 bulb 90 W strobe system takes 9 amps. That setup total is maybe 11A. Practically nothing.


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

THEGOLDPRO;495924 said:


> looks great but i think the 4 strobes in the back is alittle over kill, lol could have got away with just 2.


Its not absolutly neccessary but it looks sweet from the rear with the X flashing effect.


J&R Landscaping;496113 said:


> Are you running single or dual batteries under the hood? What type optima or any other special high output batteries? Thats a lot of juice plus the plow, your heat.... thats a bit of load there.


Just a single but it doesn't ever feel over loaded.


BlueLine Ent;496116 said:


> LEDs take almost no power, and a 6 bulb 90 W strobe system takes 9 amps. That setup total is maybe 11A. Practically nothing.


Thats good to know about the total approx. amps.


----------



## mulcahy mowing (Jan 16, 2006)

TLC Snow Div.;489794 said:


> I might get those newer crome badges but i've seen the black lettering peel off on some trucks.


Yeah thats a problem, my fathers builder just bought two f450 dumps as soon as the new ones came out and both have no black lettering left on them hes :realmad:

although they do look sick when they are new


----------

